# TOCA-Your thoughts......



## 46n2 (Apr 24, 2017)

My BB enjoys going to TOCA on Saturday nights, the cost is perfect, great cardio and overall BB seems to enjoy playing with his friends when we get a good group there.  Basically a 3 hour scrimmage indoors with pizza and water.
BUT....

is the training really transforming your child
if you feel like your child did benefit from TOCA can you explain in what ways....


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 24, 2017)

It's a gimmick.  No reason why a parent or a trainer can't pass or lob the ball the same way the TOCA machine does.  Overall I just view it as a private training session....nothing transformative.


----------



## Outlier (Apr 24, 2017)

46n2 said:


> My BB enjoys going to TOCA on Saturday nights, the cost is perfect, great cardio and overall BB seems to enjoy playing with his friends when we get a good group there.  Basically a 3 hour scrimmage indoors with pizza and water.
> BUT....
> 
> is the training really transforming your child
> if you feel like your child did benefit from TOCA can you explain in what ways....


My DD loves it. More touches than she can get anywhere else and Toca can deliver the ball several different ways. Also great for speed of play. It's a good workout but also fun.


----------



## 46n2 (Apr 24, 2017)

my thoughts exactly, the Saturday night games are definitely worth the 35 dollars to play 6v6 indoor with a/c (with pizza and waters too) for 3 hours, but I cant wrap my brain to believe much will come out of a 450.00 cost for 9 training sessions when I can take BB myself and work on him ripping shots from the outside after controlling his first touch.


----------



## Striker17 (Apr 24, 2017)

Again I am the voIce of dissent:
Let me preface by saying that wall ball, skillz rebounders are a great way to emulate. A sibling throwing a ball or me is great- I get a work out but the sibling issue results in "you can't even throw it right"
Enter the TOCCA. iPhone or iPad powered and delivers set amount of balls at set rate with consistent angle. 
Sorry but it hasn't been a gimmick for us. First touch is everything and I recommend this product to everyone.


----------



## chargerfan (Apr 24, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Again I am the voIce of dissent:
> Let me preface by saying that wall ball, skillz rebounders are a great way to emulate. A sibling throwing a ball or me is great- I get a work out but the sibling issue results in "you can't even throw it right"
> Enter the TOCCA. iPhone or iPad powered and delivers set amount of balls at set rate with consistent angle.
> Sorry but it hasn't been a gimmick for us. First touch is everything and I recommend this product to everyone.


I agree, but the cost is prohibitive for a lot of us, maybe most of us. So wall ball it is!


----------



## zebrafish (Apr 25, 2017)

I've posted before about Toca. I'm not an employee. My kid has NOT played in their pickup program. She has done about 15 of their 50 minute private 1:1 sessions.

I think Toca private sessions are a great adjunct to get your kid additional touches and promote technical development.
As many have discussed here before, if your kid is motivated and wants to get better as a player, they need to practice outside of team practices.
Toca is a great way to do this. There are other options out there.

Toca is much easier to fit into a busy/changing schedule than finding a 1:1 coach IMO.
Without a doubt, it has helped my kid's first touch, foot speed, and shooting.
She had some technical issues with her shot that her team coach didn't have time to fix.
Toca sessions have corrected her shot mechanics and really helped develop her weaker foot shot.
In a 50 minute Toca session, you can get as many touches as a 90 minute practice.
And if you're working on something specific, it is great opportunity to get a ton of reps and drill down on a technical issue.

Is there any magic to their ball machine? No, aside from the fact it can deliver balls to your kid while the coach stands right next to them.

Could your kid get as many touches just going out and playing with you as a parent? It would be difficult in an equivalent amount of time. But a motivated kid who is willing to listen to a parent could get good mileage from this approach. I've worked with my kid a lot individually and it has helped her immensely. Toca just changes it up some. She doesn't have dad providing critical feedback.

Could your kid get as much out of a 1:1 session w/o the machine? Probably, but I like the fact that the machine allows the coach to really be next to your kid and free them up to watch and provide more technical feedback. The machine can hold probably a dozen balls. Hence the reps.

It is about $1/minute. So it ain't cheap. But it is similar cost to private soccer training and private lessons in other sports/musical instruments/etc. So the machine per se isn't really costing you a premium. It all comes down to whether you're willing to pay for what they are offering.


----------



## Socalsoccer (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone know if there pickup on Saturdays is any good?


----------



## 46n2 (Apr 25, 2017)

Socalsoccer said:


> Anyone know if there pickup on Saturdays is any good?


Thats what we do when we get a good group of kids, we've been over a hand full of times and the kids like it.  Imagine a bday indoor with nice fields, the cost is 35 for 3 hours and well worth it WHEN they are same size kids .  Unfortunately if theres some youngers they try to included them and that where it can get alittle unfair for teams ( and your DD or BB).  But the good thing is there's always kids from other club teams there so you'll have at min of 4-8 boys from the same team at the TOCA by my house and my BB and his team mates can get into some good games and make friends at the same time. The kids enjoy their time their.
They break it into different size fields depending on kids , you have to reserve a spot and they only allow 20-30 kids (dont quote me) and I see them turn people away all the time since they dont reserve a spot.
The staff make it fun for the kids , BUT the skill level is everywhere from beginner to advance sometime we might actually go this Sat.


----------

